# What's in your spread



## thohleit (Aug 25, 2008)

What do you like to use in your spread in ND? How many? Robo's


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

18 Full Body Can. Geese (GHG - Mix of Pro & Hunter) - Added 6 last week
36 Can. Goose Carry-Lite Shells
12-24 Floater Mallards
3 Mojos (this will be our 1st year w/ three. We normally go 2)

It's certainly not a huge spread, but we've only been field hunting for 2-3 years so we haven't had much time to build the collection. Before that, we were exclusive pothole hunters. I wasn't able to convince the wife that 30-40 more full bodies would be a much better investment than a couch and dinning table!

Anyway, we've had pretty good success with this spread. Primarily ducks. We don't have remotes on the mojos, so we usually scare of the geese. No big deal because we're after the ducks. Other than location, the Mojos seem to be the key because our decoys probably aren't enough to draw birds without some help. We hunt SE ND and typically setup on the same couple of bean/wheat fields each year. We use Avery ground blinds and a small "pop-up" blind for my lab (can't remember the brand).


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Canada Goose Decoys 
4 dozen Realgeese 
2 dozen herter's duck shells 
3 dozen Bigfoots
1 dozen Gavery
1 dozen Hardcore
1 dozen Gavery shell's

Duck decoys
2 dozen herter's duck shells
2 robo ducks


----------



## Bisbee Hunter (Apr 8, 2009)

3 robos
2 doz canada shells on motion sticks
half doz full body honkers on motion bases
4 full body honker big foots
4 doz flambeau honker shells
half doz full body duck on motion bases
2 doz duck shells on motion sticks

Wanting to get more of the duck shells


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

For ducks we use 3 doz. fullbodies, 1 doz. shells, 3 mojos, and 2 vortex's.


----------



## L.Zumbusch (Oct 31, 2008)

Ducks on ponds/pot holes:
-2 dozen GHG Hot Buy Mallards
-1/2 dozen teal
-1/2 dozen "Puddler Pack"
-3 robos: 2 mallards, 1 teal
-2 quiver butt decoys

Ducks in the field:
-2 dozen Dakota Decoys: Feeders, Actives and Sentries
-2 dozen GHG mallard shells
-2-3 robos
-Power hunter blinds

Geese in the field:
-2 dozen Dakota Decoys
-3 dozen GHG goose shells on stakes
-2 flags
-Power hunter blinds


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Water: 
-6 dozen GHG mallards, 2 doz hot buys, 2 dozen lifesize, and a dozen magnum, 6 pack pro grade feeders, half dozen GHG feeder buts.
-1.5 dozen GHG woodies
-1.5 dozen GHG teal blue and greenwing
-dozen pintails
-half dozen widgeon
-half dozen shovelers
-dozen coot
- 2 spinners

Land:
-4.5 dozen GHG full body geese
-Dozen GHG goose shells 
-2.5 Dozen GHG full body mallards

That what I use in iowa, not a huge spread and don't necessarily use what i have every time out, but works alright for me from start ot end of the season!


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Geese:

Dozen FA Honks
Dozen FA Lessers
Dozen Real Geese PS I's
Dozen Dakotas
Dozen FFDs
.5 Dozen Prograde FBs
Dozen Prograde shells

Ducks:

Same as goose spread minus the real geese and shells. Add a Dozen hardcore mallard FBs, Dozen GHG mallard FBs, 2 Dozen GHG mallard shells, and a Mojo and Baby Mojo


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

Our field hunting spread:
Geese decoys
2 dz Pro-grades
1 dz FFD lessers
6 FA HD honkers
1 dz BigFoots
3 dz hardcore honkers

Duck Decoys
1 dz FB Bigfoot Mallards
1 dz FB GHG Mallards
2-4 Spinners...if there's ducks & geese using the field we use the 2 spinners with remote's...if its only ducks in the field its 4


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bisbee Hunter said:


> 3 robos
> 2 doz canada shells on motion sticks
> half doz full body honkers on motion bases
> 4 full body honker big foots
> ...


what? Where are the full curl decoys that you hunted over from your opening day hunt? shame shame shame on you

We will be running a dozen canada G&H shells 
2dozen GHG mallard shells
and possibly 4 mojo's i will be putting them right next to the blind that way i can turn them off when the geese show up


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

> Bisbee Hunter wrote:
> 3 robos
> 2 doz canada shells on motion sticks
> half doz full body honkers on motion bases
> ...


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

i like to have a lot of varity in my spread. this is what i have. dont hunt fields hardly at all. usually just hunt over water

6 overside mallards
4 ghg sleepers
2 ghg no heads
6 ghg surface skimmer mallards,
2 ghg black duck sleepers,
6-12 ghg gw teal
2 ghg gadwal
2 ghg pintail
6 ghg woodies
and usually 8 honker bigfoots


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I normally use between 1 dozen and 4 dozen floaters depending on the size of the water I am hunting and also depending on how many ducks I see their when I am scounting. Most of these are mallards with a few pintail, teal, widgeon, 1 wood duck, and few duck butts. I normally put out 2 robo ducks.

I have 18 FFD Lessers and 2 dozen full body mallards that put out for field hunting. Would like to get a few more geese and at least one more dozen mallards. I always put out both robo ducks when field hunting.


----------

